# Let's try to sing the 'Revenge' Minecraft song



## Hazel (Aug 1, 2019)

So make a post continuing the lyrics, one word at a time! Don't post twice in a row though  if you mess up, just edit your post before anybody notices  I'll start:

Creeper


----------



## rusty cuber (Aug 2, 2019)

Aw


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 2, 2019)

Man


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 4, 2019)

So


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 5, 2019)

We


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2019)

Back


----------



## Rocketcubing (Aug 6, 2019)

in


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 6, 2019)

The


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 7, 2019)

Mine


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 27, 2019)

Got


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 29, 2019)

our


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 6, 2019)

pickaxe


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 14, 2019)

Swinging


----------



## rusty cuber (Sep 14, 2019)

from


----------



## RNKnight (Sep 14, 2019)

side


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 15, 2019)

to


----------



## RNKnight (Sep 15, 2019)

side


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 15, 2019)

,side


----------



## rusty cuber (Sep 22, 2019)

to


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 22, 2019)

side


----------



## RNKnight (Oct 2, 2019)

This


----------



## Liam Wadek (Oct 4, 2019)

task


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 4, 2019)

, a


----------



## RNKnight (Oct 5, 2019)

gruelling


----------



## Liam Wadek (Oct 7, 2019)

one


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 29, 2019)

Hope


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 29, 2019)

To


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 29, 2019)

Find


----------



## Liam Wadek (Nov 19, 2019)

some


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Nov 19, 2019)

Diamonds


----------



## White KB (Nov 21, 2019)

tonight (night-night-night)


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 26, 2019)

Diamonds


----------



## ProStar (Nov 26, 2019)

tonight


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 27, 2019)

Heads
(I never knew the ‘creeper aw man’ meme was from this song!)


----------



## gruuby (Dec 5, 2019)

up


----------



## gruuby (Dec 9, 2019)

you


----------



## Ash Black (Dec 23, 2019)

hear


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 23, 2019)

A


----------



## Ash Black (Dec 23, 2019)

sound


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 23, 2019)

Turn


----------



## EccentricSensei (Dec 24, 2019)

Around


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 24, 2019)

And


----------



## Ash Black (Dec 24, 2019)

look


----------



## EccentricSensei (Dec 27, 2019)

Up


----------



## Ash Black (Dec 27, 2019)

total


----------



## gruuby (Jan 16, 2020)

shock


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 16, 2020)

fills


----------



## gruuby (Jan 16, 2020)

your


----------



## Ash Black (Jan 30, 2020)

body


----------



## gruuby (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 30, 2020)

it's


----------



## gruuby (Jan 31, 2020)

you


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Feb 1, 2020)

again


----------



## gruuby (Feb 1, 2020)

I


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Feb 2, 2020)

can


----------



## gruuby (Feb 2, 2020)

never


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 16, 2020)

forget


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 16, 2020)

I really dislike the song. For like a month you couldnt log into a hypixel skywars game with out your chat being spammed with creeper, aw man.


----------



## gruuby (Feb 16, 2020)

those


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 16, 2020)

eyes


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 16, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I really dislike the song. For like a month you couldnt log into a hypixel skywars game with out your chat being spammed with creeper, aw man.


And then theres me who doesn't know anything and sucks at Minecraft and just builds sh*tty houses out of complete diamond lol


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 16, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> And then theres me who doesn't know anything and sucks at Minecraft and just builds sh*tty houses out of complete diamond lol


languge, young man.


----------



## gruuby (Feb 16, 2020)

eyes


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 16, 2020)

eyes


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 16, 2020)

eyes


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 16, 2020)

what in the world is this song.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 16, 2020)

eyes


----------



## gruuby (Feb 16, 2020)

eyes (I think there is one more eyes after this)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 16, 2020)

Cause
(No there isn’t.)


----------



## gruuby (Feb 16, 2020)

baby


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 16, 2020)

tonight


----------



## goidlon (Feb 16, 2020)

the


----------



## gruuby (Feb 16, 2020)

creeper's


----------



## ElephantCuber (Feb 16, 2020)

this


----------



## ElephantCuber (Feb 16, 2020)

tryna


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 16, 2020)

steal


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 16, 2020)

our


----------



## ProStar (Feb 16, 2020)

stuff


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 17, 2020)

again


----------



## gruuby (Feb 17, 2020)

(stuff again)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 17, 2020)

and


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> andcause


baby


----------



## gruuby (Feb 17, 2020)

Tonight


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 17, 2020)

The


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

*C**reepe**r*


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 17, 2020)

‘S gonna


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> ‘S gonna



I'm confused where are we in the song?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm confused where are we in the song?


It’s part of the challenge... You gotta read through all 5 pages mwahaha


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 17, 2020)

steal


----------



## gruuby (Feb 17, 2020)

We're supposed to be on the part where it says grab your pick shovel and bolt again.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 17, 2020)

All


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm confused where are we in the song?


It goes “the creeper’s gonna steak all our stuff again, stuff again gain gain” I was adding a s cuz it’s creepers not creeper


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

our


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 17, 2020)

stuff


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

again


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 17, 2020)

stuff


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> again


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> again


----------



## White KB (Feb 19, 2020)

And
(Fun times, I haven't posted in a while and yet I only post one word, what a shame...)


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

White KB said:


> And
> (Fun times, I haven't posted in a while and yet I only post one word, what a shame...)



More then one word, I see
(Not from song)


----------



## Liam Wadek (Mar 12, 2020)

run


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 12, 2020)

run


----------



## LNBFilms (Mar 12, 2020)

Run


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> run until


it's


----------



## White KB (Mar 12, 2020)

done


----------



## Liam Wadek (Mar 13, 2020)

done


----------



## chocool6 (Mar 13, 2020)

done


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 13, 2020)

chocool6 said:


> done until


it's

do you guys even know the lyrics to the song?


----------



## chocool6 (Mar 13, 2020)

the


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 13, 2020)

sun


----------



## chocool6 (Mar 14, 2020)

comes


----------



## White KB (Mar 14, 2020)

up


----------



## Hazel (Mar 14, 2020)

in


----------



## White KB (Mar 14, 2020)

the


----------



## LNBFilms (Mar 14, 2020)

Morn


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Mar 14, 2020)

Cuz


----------



## LNBFilms (Mar 14, 2020)

Baby


----------



## CubicOreo (Mar 15, 2020)

Tonight


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 17, 2020)

The


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 17, 2020)

creeper's


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 17, 2020)

Gonna


----------



## fortissim2 (Mar 20, 2020)

Steal
(just an educated guess, I've never actually heard the song)


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 21, 2020)

all


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

Your


(We’re so close)


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Your
> 
> 
> (We’re so close)


stuff
(we're really not very close, we're barely a third of the way through)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2020)

Again 

(Damn, I lost track of the verses lol)


----------



## xcross (Mar 23, 2020)

*NO*


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 24, 2020)

We missed the try...


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 16, 2020)

stuff

(Bump)


----------



## gruuby (Oct 16, 2020)

again


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 16, 2020)

Cause


----------



## chocool6 (Oct 16, 2020)

baby


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 16, 2020)

Tonight


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 28, 2020)

LNBFilms said:


> Tonight


The


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> The



Creeper


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 28, 2020)

LNBFilms said:


> Creeper


Gonna


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## White KB (Nov 16, 2021)

steal


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 20, 2021)

Is this still going on? LOL

All


----------



## White KB (Nov 20, 2021)

@CubeRed I think it's 'our' but whatever

stuff


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 20, 2021)

White KB said:


> @CubeRed I think it's 'our' but whatever


LOL it's actually both. It's all, our. 

Again


----------



## White KB (Nov 20, 2021)

@CubeRed I just realized that you have a nice Christmas hat

*stuff*

(The rap solo goes after the next word, if anyone's lost.)


----------



## ProStar (Nov 21, 2021)

again


----------

